# Please help



## sandslicorice (Dec 16, 2010)

Has anyone tried Pentosan? What did you think of it?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

sandslicorice said:


> Has anyone tried Pentosan? What did you think of it?


Sounds a lot like Adequan to me. :biggrin:


----------

